# Shih poo weight



## ilovedoggies (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a 6 month-old male shih poo that weighs 5.5 lbs and a 3 month-old female maltapoo that weighs 4 lbs. I bought both dogs from different breeders (yes, both breeders are licensed) The female is half of the shihpoo's age but is only 1.5 lbs lighter than him. Is HE under weight or is SHE just over weighted? Thanks!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Because these are mixed breeds, there's no standard for size or weight... the shih tzu/poodle could range anywhere from poodle to shih tzu size, or be even larger (sometimes mixed pups end up larger than either parent). Same for the maltese/poodle. If you have photos, we could help you more, but it's unlikely that the maltese/poodle is overweight already at just three months old.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

As Crantastic said because they are cross-bred their weight can really fluctuate. I have Shih Tzu x Maltese, my little spayed female weighs 7 lbs. full grown and Lucy, who is the same cross is going to be more like her mother and about 12 lbs.


----------



## Macee s mom (May 3, 2013)

What kind of poodle r they?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

